
Should California spend $3B to help people buy electric cars? - nairteashop
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-hy-electric-vehicle-subsidies-20170828-htmlstory.html
======
fwdslash
> It’s yet to be determined where the bill’s $3 billion will come from.

This is the current major problem in California from healthcare to public
transport: where is the money going to come from?

~~~
philiphodgen
Is there any doubt where the money comes from? Middle class taxpayers in the
San Joaquin Valley and Inland Empire will subsidize Tesla sales in Santa
Monica.

